# Malibu X- 13



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Any one own one or has owned one? Has Paddled one? Know anything about one?They look good in the picture.


----------



## redfish71 (May 3, 2009)

The x 13 is a great kayak, but if you are looking for a fishing kayak i would look at the malibu stealth 14, its a wider kayak which is very stable you can stand and sight fish has a livewell and a ton of storage. Also the new x factor is a great kayak.


----------



## tritonboats (Nov 25, 2009)

I will have to agree with redfish71...for fishing whether standing or sitting, the Stealth or the 2012 X Factor is awesome. Lots of storage for tackle, equipment, etc as well as a very stable platform for moving around. Both kayaks track very well and handle rough consitions real nice.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanx for the replies guys.
I looked at a rigged Stealth at the demo Sat. It looks like a fishing machine alright.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

the x-13 is a fast boat that tracks very well due to its hull shape. It makes for a nice long distance boat didnt try to stand in it and it does not turn quick. I havent paddled the stealth but heard its kinda slow being wide. Look at the Jackson cuda thats my latest addition to the fleet.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Those are really heavy boats you all mentioned looking for somthing a bit ligher but still fairly stable. Like Trident 13, Malibu X-13. Or maybe even Redifish


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanx guys! Purchased an Oean Kayak Prowler 13


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

BB-Good luck with it .Just curious what the weight is on that.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

The specs say 56lb.with seat. Have seen some say 54lb. but think that was without a seat.

To me it really feels light after peddling a Hobie Outback. Especially loading it after a long day of fishing and paddling.
I will try to get around to weigh it today and see what it actually is. I like my prowler.It's blue with white splotches. Looks cool. Austin Kayak has a Cameo and Sand .Finally something other than Yellow.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

bbcroaker said:


> The specs say 56lb.with seat. Have seen some say 54lb. but think that was without a seat.
> 
> To me it really feels light after peddling a Hobie Outback. Especially loading it after a long day of fishing and paddling.
> I will try to get around to weigh it today and see what it actually is. I like my prowler.It's blue with white splotches. Dick's sells them .


----------

